# Barbados-first visit



## Mimi (Sep 20, 2007)

We are going to South Winds Beach Club on October 6th. We have never stayed in Barbados. Any suggestions on favorite seafood restaurants or things to do would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2007)

I have no time right now, but if no one has replied after the weekend, I will write then.  Lots of things to see and do.


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 21, 2007)

Go to www.chowhound.com and click on boards, click on Caribbean and do a search of that site.  There was a very good trip report with lots of restaurants a while back.  I used their recommendation for lunch during a cruise stop and it was delicious (Cocomos).  Hope this helps, Linda


----------



## Mimi (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, Linda


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 4, 2007)

Make sure to go to the Ostins fish fry, which as I recall is on Firday evening.  Many of the resorts have buses.  I enjoyed renting a car and driving around the island to some of the historic sites over a couple of days.  Go check out the Crane timeshare resort.  Their tours are very low pressure, an interesting approach in timeshare sales.  They cut out the gifts-for-tours approach and just lowered the prices instead.


----------



## scotlass (Oct 4, 2007)

Carolinian said:


> Go check out the Crane timeshare resort.  Their tours are very low pressure, an interesting approach in timeshare sales.  They cut out the gifts-for-tours approach and just lowered the prices instead.



However, their 'lowered' prices are still more than most timeshares!  Fabulous spot though.

Barbados also has lovely gardens to tour, Harrison's Cave is interesting, and there are lovely beaches.  A beach near Oistins is called Miami Beach and it's where the locals go, complete with a safe children's beach and seldom crowded (at least in January).  Don't look for a sign, just ask.  If you have time, drive to the north shore to see the cliffs and ocean breaking on them. Beautiful!  We also enjoy going to Bridgetown to shop (when the cruise ships are NOT in) and eating at the Waterfront Restaurant.  A very nice catamaran trip is found on 'Cool Runnings'.  Alas our timeshare there is being torn down which is very sad for us.  It is structurally unsound as the ocean winds have finally taken their toll.  We have been told it will be rebuilt in 2 years but we are not holding our breath!


----------



## borntotravel (Oct 12, 2007)

scotlass said:


> Alas our timeshare there is being torn down which is very sad for us.  It is structurally unsound as the ocean winds have finally taken their toll.  We have been told it will be rebuilt in 2 years but we are not holding our breath!




That's terrible.  On the other hand, you'll have a brand new resort now.  Do you still have to pay maintenance fees even though you are temporarily out of a timeshare?  I hope not.


----------



## scotlass (Oct 12, 2007)

They are indicating that we can pay the MF and get a week in RCI to exchange as the fee is going to RCI for the 'privilege' of exchanging.  I tried this and failed after several months to get a week matching our week in January.  I am currently waiting for a refund which was supposed to arrive by 10/10.  So, we are not required to pay for the next 2 years.  They are telling us there will be a new resort for us, but they have not indicated how much more it will cost us, nor given us a solid timeframe for completion.  The property has been sold so we are at the mercy of the new owner and we have no idea what he is doing with the property.


----------



## Mimi (Oct 16, 2007)

*Divi Southwinds in Barbados*

Southwinds was a big disappointment. The resort is in pretty bad shape. Two buildings (Manor House and Beach Front Villas) are targeted for demolition. We were put in the second Beach Front Villas building, in two connecting 1br units, as there were no 2br units available at check-in. We enjoyed the oceanfront view and easy access to the beach. The staff work hard to make your stay as enjoyable as possible, We did not have a car, so we walked to the shops and restaurants in St. Lawrence Gap. 

We got bumped in San Juan on our way to Aruba with an overnight detour to Miami. We are now at Aruba Beach Club, which is a dramatic positive change from Divi Southwinds. We were glad to learn it rained here all day Saturday, so we didn't miss a beach day and have 2 $600 vouchers on AA for another trip somewhere in time.


----------



## scotlass (Oct 16, 2007)

Interesting that this resort is also scheduled for demolition and it's not far from Long Beach Club.  Makes one wonder what is happening on the south coast.


----------



## Mimi (Oct 17, 2007)

Southwinds is not being demolished, just two buildihgs at the resort.


----------

